# knitting holidays uk



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

hi does anyone know if there any "knitting holidays" in the UK


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi, I would love to know this too, so if any Brit can shed any light on this topic it would be most appreciated. Leonora.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

knit and natter breaks - Westcliffe Hotel, North Shore, Blackpool
Knit and Natter breaks at the Westcliffe Hotel, Blackpool. Home · Dining ... You 
may also be interested in the UK Hand Knitting Association website link below : ...
http://www.westcliffehotel.com/knitting.htm

Creative Breaks - Art and Craft Holidays - Herefordshire
Creative Breaks is a group of artists offering courses in all kinds of traditional ... 
creativebreaks.co.uk ... weaving, autumn leaves, Amy Twigger Holroyd knitting ...
http://www.creativebreaks.co.uk/

http://www.travel-quest.co.uk/knitting.htm


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I've signed up for the UKHandknitters newsletter. 
But I'm just curious, SweetSue - how come you in Australia know about it and none of us here in the UK??


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I just googled it. :lol:


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> I just googled it. :lol:


Duh!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi
I'm a spinner,knitter and tuor of fibre crafts based in Scotland and am currently working to develop 'fibrecraft breaks' and a wool trail. I will be posting news about the progress of this on my website
www.woolrush.weebly.com and in Ravelry, as well as here, so watch this space over the coming months. I currently run evening courses at Whitmuir Farm near Lamancha in the Scottish Borders and will be developing these. For those in this area, there is an open evevning to mark the end of a 12 week course of spinning from sheep to end product. This is on 6th December 6.30 to8.30, with mince pies etc, to promote the spring time courses. Everyone welcome. There will be yarns and fibres for sale too.


----------



## ttriciamck (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for these ideas!


----------



## Barbara from Virginia (Oct 25, 2011)

I also am interested in knitting holidays/vacation a in the US.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

What a good idea knitting holidays in the Uk.


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you sweetsue. Silvercharms that would have been my next question too!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I am just googling "knitting holidays us" or "uk" - think I will have to do australia next for myself! Or how about France:
http://www.knittingholidaysinfrance.com/chateau_2012_7.html

http://www.vogueknitting.com/

http://simplyknitting.themakingspot.com/category/tags/knitting-holidays

http://www.arenatravel.com/holidays/knitting-holidays/



Barbara from Virginia said:


> I also am interested in knitting holidays/vacation a in the US.


----------

